

NodeConf May 5th 2011 Portland, OR - voodootikigod
http://nodeconf.com

======
seiji
Huh? What? A five word announcement with no content for an event six months
away? Get back to work.

~~~
benatkin
If you don't see anything in the web page itself, there are often other hints
that something is real. In this case the hints are the URL and the person who
posted this story.

It's difficult to get xconf.com where x is a very popular programming
framework, and voodootikigod is well-known within the JavaScript community.

It matters because many of us like to have months to plan for conferences --
prospective speakers especially.

------
kqr2
There is also node.js camp next week (12/14) in San Francisco.

<http://camp.nodejs.org/>

~~~
simonw
If anyone's interesting, we're collecting a list of node.js conferences on
Lanyrd: <http://lanyrd.com/topics/nodejs/>

We also have a pretty decent collection of coverage from older Node.js talks -
8 videos, 15 slide decks, 3 podcasts etc - linked from the right hand column
of that page.

~~~
simonw
Update: and we just launched a new feeds feature, so you can subscribe to
newly added Node.js conferences using <http://lanyrd.com/topics/nodejs/feed/>

------
RobertKohr
Nice font for the handwriting.

This page really needs a mailing list signup or something. All of the people
you get to view this page will have forgotten about it by tomorrow.

~~~
sjs
They definitely need a list. I'm generalizing a quick'n'dirty watcher[1] I
made for jsconf.us 2011 to check a list of URLs, which is fun in a geeky way,
but it's also lame I have to resort to that.

[1] <https://gist.github.com/726642>

------
auston
voodootikigod, can you please provide more info?

~~~
voodootikigod
NodeConf is going to be held in Portland, OR shortly after JSConf US 2011. The
target is to gather all node.js developers from all skill sets together for a
day of awesome presentations and community building. There will be events
around this conference to help train/learn you on node.js if you are
interested.

------
mhitza
Isn't this all to rushed? NodeJS conferences already?

~~~
InclinedPlane
Isn't the best time to have conferences when the technology is young?

What would have happened if in 1976 the Homebrew Computer Club decided to
disband because the technology was too young?

~~~
bradhe
Rem, isn't "club" a bit different than "conference?" Conference has one he'll
of a connotation...

------
bradhe
Cool! As a Portlander I approve.

------
cancelbubble
Wow, the PDX conference looks awesome!

